# Suche Software für DJ Zwecke



## julchen (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mein Laptop nutzen um MP3´s abzuspielen. Ich werde dieses als DJ benutzen. Dazu brauche ich eine Software die mir das einfache verwalten von Musiktiteln ermöglicht.

Welche ist die beste, bzw. welche könnt Ihr empfehlen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

Hi,

- WinAmp
- MusikMonkey


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2008)

für Geld und mit mehr DJ-Specials: *Native Instruments - Traktor*

Ich hoffe, Du hast die mp3s gekauft/bezahlt. Freunde von mir sind DJs und es ist schon passiert, dass in der Dise ungewöhnlich interessierte Menschen nach der Herkunft der Songs gefragt haben 

mfg chmee


----------



## sepp05 (10. Januar 2008)

VirtualDJ kann ich da empfehlen!
Du kannst mit diesem Programm auch deine Lieder per Titeleingabe suchen und es ist leicht zu erlernen!
Kostet zwar auch was aber ist sein Geld wert!


----------



## ph0en1xs (10. Januar 2008)

Würde auch eher zu VirtualDJ5 raten...

-Das Mixen geht um einiges einfacher und sauberer als in Traktor
-Der Dateibrowser gefällt mir sehr viel besser
-Die Effekte arbeiten beatgenauer als in Traktor
-Videomixe werden unterstützt(naja Spielerei wenn du nur MP3's mixen willst)

Trotzdem ist Traktor auch eine sehr gute Wahl...


----------



## bokay (10. Januar 2008)

Wenns nix kosten soll dann kuck mal hier!


----------



## YogMark (13. Mai 2009)

Audacity, kostenlos und einfach zu bedienen


----------



## bokay (13. Mai 2009)

Auch ein Jahr später ist Audacity nicht für





julchen hat gesagt.:


> das einfache verwalten von Musiktiteln


 zu verwenden


----------



## sight011 (14. Mai 2009)

Ein Versuch war es doch Wert Bokay


----------

